# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Intelligence and This Site

## TheLaughingCow

I'm coming to the realization based on writing analysis that almost every person on this site is:

1) Young

and 

2) Intelligent

I wonder if there's a part of intelligence that makes people more apt to notice hair loss or to care about it.  Or maybe there's sampling bias because smart people are the only ones with regular access to computers and the knowledge to use them.

Anyway, almost everyone who post regularly on this site, from Highlander to Davey Jones seems to write extremely well and display knowledge and thought processes much better than on other forums.

Thoughts, comments, concerns?

----------


## chrisis

My guess is it's because the nature of hair loss is technical and demands initiative and research. Less intelligent people don't make it past infomercials and high street con merchants.

----------


## BigThinker

Young people are more likely to be critical of their own looks, if not obsessive.  As for intelligence, I think it's a beast of burden that causes to eternally seek knowledge (even though we've probably exhausted most there is to know, in regards to hair loss). Also intelligence causes us to hyper-analyze things like how we're perceived visually to our peers and how we interact with others.

In summation, I agree.

----------


## baldozer

> I wonder if there's a part of intelligence that makes people more apt to notice hair loss or to care about it.  Or maybe there's sampling bias because smart people are the only ones with regular access to computers and the knowledge to use them.
> 
> Anyway, almost everyone who post regularly on this site, from Highlander to Davey Jones seems to write extremely well and display knowledge and thought processes much better than on other forums.
> 
> Thoughts, comments, concerns?


 They say grass doesn't grow on a busy street  :Wink: ! Bald men on average do seem more intelligent IMO! Because they have to compensate for it somehow.

----------


## Exodus

BigT has a point. We've taken the time to educate ourselves, research and generally understand our situation and approach it in the best way we know how. 

Which can only be a good thing, I wish we could add a dash of pragmatism in ourselves too, would be excellent!!

----------


## aim4hair

What intelligence are you talking about ?
With all respect to members of this forum, but whining about hair loss and aesthetics 24/7 does not make you intelligent, even if you have good writing skills!!

----------


## TheLaughingCow

> What intelligence are you talking about ?
> With all respect to members of this forum, but whining about hair loss and aesthetics 24/7 does not make you intelligent, even if you have good writing skills!!


 Whining about aesthetics doesn't make you unintelligent either.  It's doesn't matter one way or another.

Whereas writing ability almost always has some correlation with intelligence.

----------


## Aames

I have never come across another forum where people are so articulate and intelligent (outside of academic-type forums). Granted, we do have the occasional baldy1990 type of person post; but I agree for the most part. No offense to baldy, I think English may be his third or fourth language by the way he types.

----------


## Kayman

> I no way do I find this forum and its members to be particularly intelligent or articulated. The only one exception to this rule would probably be that Desmond guy from Australia - but I think he's an actual scientist.
> 
> Most people here are emotional, angry, upset, irrational, and atheist. *No respect.*

----------


## chrisis

> irrational, and atheist.

----------


## Morbo

> I have never come across another forum where people are so articulate and intelligent (outside of academic-type forums). Granted, we do have the occasional baldy1990 type of person post; but I agree for the most part. No offense to baldy, I think English may be his third or fourth language by the way he types.


 Really makes me wonder what kind of forums you visit.

I've seldom seen a forum with so many depressed, desperate, angry and emotional people than the ones on _the bald truth_. Now I don't want to hold this against them and they could well be intelligent people. But these kind of traits rarely or never make for intelligent posts. Most of them seem to be more gullible out of desperation than out of rock-hard knowledge or science.

The threads on this forum with people experimenting with/paying a lot of money for some fishy 'multiple-syllable' product fruitlessly watching their scalp for months to hope for one or two hairs to grow, or the ones with people jumping up and down for the next investment group claiming to cure hairloss, might as well be the least intelligent threads I've encountered online, and would've kept me laughing before I started balding myself.

I don't want to insult or disrespect people, I'm writing here myself and there are in fact people on this forum who often give sound advice, but that's just the way I feel about it.

----------


## Aames

> Really makes me wonder what kind of forums you visit.
> 
> I've seldom seen a forum with so many depressed, desperate, angry and emotional people than the ones on _the bald truth_. Now I don't want to hold this against them and they could well be intelligent people. But these kind of traits rarely or never make for intelligent posts. Most of them seem to be more gullible out of desperation than out of rock-hard knowledge or science.
> 
> The threads on this forum with people experimenting with/paying a lot of money for some fishy 'multiple-syllable' product fruitlessly watching their scalp for months to hope for one or two hairs to grow, or the ones with people jumping up and down for the next investment group claiming to cure hairloss, might as well be the least intelligent threads I've encountered online, and would've kept me laughing before I started balding myself.
> 
> I don't want to insult or disrespect people, I'm writing here myself and there are in fact people on this forum who often give sound advice, but that's just the way I feel about it.


 You realize depression and intelligence are positively correlated? And any products people use here are almost always backed by scientific research. Just because you take hair loss so well, are too lazy to do any research, and are so keen to give up the fight; doesn't mean the rest of us are. Hair loss is a debilitating illness and affects everyone in different ways. I hope karma gets you and you are a slick NW7 very soon.

----------


## Morbo

> You realize depression and intelligence are positively correlated? And any products people use here are almost always backed by scientific research. Just because you take hair loss so well, are too lazy to do any research, and are so keen to give up the fight; doesn't mean the rest of us are. Hair loss is a debilitating illness and affects everyone in different ways. I hope karma gets you and you are a slick NW7 very soon.


 I'm glad you used the word 'correlation' implying that there is no direct proof or link between cause and effect. You could say that generally taken smart people have a higher chance of becoming depressed, this however does not mean that people with/or prone to depression are smarter than people who go through life with a more positive outlook. It's also a fact that people who are depressed generally lose track of what's real and what is not and make unintelligent decisions.

May I add that there is no need for your spiteful remarks. I'm merely expressing my opinion in a proper formulated, mature and respectful way, as member of this _'highly intelligent and articulate website'_ I suggest you put this into practice and do the same. Alright.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

This is the part where you all disprove the central thesis of my thread.

But seriously, Aames is right about the intelligence and depression thing.  There have been studies...

Also, Highlander, why do you hate interracial marriage?
You know that mixed race babies are actually better looking, healthier, and smarter on average?

----------


## Morbo

> But seriously, Aames is right about the intelligence and depression thing.  There have been studies...


 I stick by my previous post and even want to add that there are just as many studies claiming the exact opposite.




> IQ and Anxiety
> 
> According to the Education Resources Information Center (ERIC), a 1967 study claims that there are "significant negative correlations" between intelligence and anxiety, poor impulse control and careless behavior, meaning that high levels of intelligence were found to be associated with low levels of anxiety, impulsive behavior and carelessness. More recently, research conducted by a team from the Harvard School of Public Health and described in a 2008 article in the Harvard Crimson finds that those born with low IQs are at increased risk of developing "chronic psychiatric disorders," such as an anxiety disorder, in adulthood.
> 
> Cause
> 
> The Harvard researchers identified a link between low childhood IQ and increased risk of developing generalized anxiety disorder, depression, and/or schizophrenia. However, the nature of the connection between low IQs and psychiatric disorders remains unclear. The research team speculates that those with low IQs may not have adequate intellectual resources required for dealing with "modern complex daily life," making them susceptible to psychological impairment.


 On which I just want to say, don't fool yourself: You're not smarter (or dumber) than somebody else, just because you're depressed. On the contrary, the depression itself is more likely to either delude your mind, harm your concentration or make you lackluster.

Once again I like to stress that I'm not saying that the average user on TBT is dumber or smarter than the average human being (it's probably about the same), I am however doubting the intellectual content of a lot of posts written under emotional stress.

----------


## Exodus

You're boring now. Need new material.

----------


## Davey Jones

> You're boring now. Need new material.


 He'll start looking in to that as soon as he's here to entertain you.  The man's unstable, Exodus.  It's gonna take more than a crack from someone on BTT to get to him.  He thinks _God_ is out to get him.

----------


## Exodus

Im tempted to do a mock thread on aesthetics. Just for chits and giggles.

----------

